
Single links drastically change the network - joshrule
http://www.mpg.de/1019259/Network_connections?page=1
======
JacobAldridge
Reminds me of an article [1] that demonstrated why all of your friends are
more popular than you are.

A new connection is more likely to come from someone with a large number of
connections (since they will be making larger numbers of new connections than
someone who is unconnected). Therefore, a new friend will have more friends
than you and, in relation to this link, will bring a lot more to your network.

[1] [http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2010/jan/30/change-
yo...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2010/jan/30/change-your-life-
friends-popular)

------
joshrule
a link to the original paper:
[http://www.nature.com/nphys/journal/vaop/ncurrent/abs/nphys1...](http://www.nature.com/nphys/journal/vaop/ncurrent/abs/nphys1860.html)

